

Show HN: Entora – Your entertainment covered - darklow
http://entora.com

======
Phogo
Looks great, very fast & lots of features.

Could you let us know some technical details? What's it made with? Any
interesting challengers you faced?

~~~
darklow
Thanks! These are just core features we have launched. We will continue
building more useful features, like lists, reviews, concerts etc. around your
follows.

Entora is built using Python/Django, PostgreSQL database and ElasticSearch for
search and cache layer.

For static files: Amazon storage and Cloudflare as an image proxy. Linode
hosting (8x instances).

The biggest challenge is merging data from different open source databases and
validating that musician John Smith is same person as actor or writer named
John Smith from totally different data source.

Entora CTO, Kaspars Sprogis (darklow)

